# Crew wanted/crew available



## grump (Feb 21, 2013)

I fish on Saturdays. Looking for someone to occasionally split guide cost.


----------



## puckkeeper28 (May 7, 2012)

Where?


----------



## grump (Feb 21, 2013)

???calcasieu lake to matagorda ???


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you fishing inshore or offshore?


----------



## grump (Feb 21, 2013)

Primarily inshore.


----------

